# Houge Grips



## strong11 (Oct 10, 2009)

Just picked up a sig cpo 229 in s&w. This is my second sig and a real good shooter. I'm interested in getting some of the aluminium or g10 grips for it. Has anybody tried both and have a preference? Any ideas of where they might be in stock?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I've not had any experience with Hogue's aluminum grips (I likes the rubber ones with the finger grooves, myself), but Tom and his staff at TopGunSupply is a trusted vendor on many sites and they show them in stock. I'm sure there are other vendors that offer them as well, but I can vouche for TGS any day of the week.


----------

